
Ask HN: Email on Linux? - sincerely
Finally making the switch to a free OS and was hoping to get some perspectives on how to do email now. Do most people just use webmail these days? Is Thunderbird still the acceptably-slow &quot;best choice&quot; client for most people? Thanks!
======
techjuice
I would recommend giving mu4e a try. It is pretty fast and you can also use mu
too.

If you need help initially getting things setup:
[http://cachestocaches.com/2017/3/complete-guide-email-
emacs-...](http://cachestocaches.com/2017/3/complete-guide-email-emacs-using-
mu-and-/) [https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/12927/reading-
and-...](https://emacs.stackexchange.com/questions/12927/reading-and-writing-
email-with-emacs)

A good benefit to using these terminal based type apps is you are able to see
more information up front so you are not so susceptible to web based phishing
exploits as you can see all the links, can fully automate what your doing and
integrate it into other custom apps your building.

If you are more of a vim user you could get used to using Mutt
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mutt#Mutt_and_Vim](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mutt#Mutt_and_Vim)

~~~
sincerely
Hmm I don't have any emacs experience yet but maybe I will give that a shot. I
am concerned that I might need to be able to read/send html emails in the near
future though.

------
sombragris
I use Claws Mail. It's simple, quick, uses the MH mailbox format which is
human readable and where each email message has its own separate file, and it
can go over inboxes several gigabytes in size without a hiccup.

[https://www.claws-mail.org](https://www.claws-mail.org)

------
mallochio
I use Mailspring
([https://github.com/Foundry376/Mailspring](https://github.com/Foundry376/Mailspring)).
Neat features, sleek UI and also pretty fast.

------
dredmorbius
My preferred configuration is fetchmail or getmail for IMAP providers, mutt as
my MUA, and if possible, local management of mail delivery. If you run your
own MX, this caan bevfurther simplified.

For a GUI client with full inteegration, I'm partial to KMail and Kontact, a
personal information manager with email, calendar, contacts, RSS/Atom feeds,
and web.

Sylpheed is a nice, lightweight, simple, and effective GUI mail client.

Other routes include emacs, offering org-mode and email, and mh.

I tend to avoid Mozilla and Gnome's clents, though yes, they're popular.

~~~
sincerely
What's MUA?

~~~
dredmorbius
As detaro said, apologies.

MUA: mail eser agent. The email program or app you use directly.

MTA: mail transfer agent. The email server, such as sendmaill. postfix, exim,
etc.

MDA: Mail delivery agent. Procmail is an example.

------
ColinWright
I mostly use scripts I wrote, falling back to alpine when I want something
more comprehensive, and then finally web-mail (I use Squirrel) when the GUI is
useful.

I'm admittedly odd.

Most people I know who use Linux either use alpine, or webmail.

------
themew
Slow? T-Bird is the best non-web based email there is. I'd rather my email on
my server than sitting on a Google server somewhere...

------
navjack27
I just use the webmail for Gmail on my Manjaro install

------
stop5
i have my own Domain with an VPS and i use SOGo4 and claws mail

